# How do you cut your soap?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi! I am new here, I have been lurking for some time and have read almost every post back about six pages I still have a long ways to go I know). I haven't yet come across a post where people tell the different techniques for how they cut their soap.

I am looking to sell my gm soap to a local store and I need them to look nice and strait and even and I am having a really hard time at it. I am one of those people that can't hardly draw a strait line, let alone cut one. 

I have a ripple cutter (my husband insisted, he loves the rippled look) and that helps hide the fact that every bar I cut last time is a little different size and a little crooked this way or that. :?

So, please share your technique.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I don't use a ripple cutter for the exact reason you state... I can't cut a straight line for the life of me. 

I use a miter box that my husband fitted with lexan to measure each bar the exact same size. I then cut with a drywall knife. Works like a charm!

Sara


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

A drywall knife sounds like a good idea. I have a knife that fits into the miter box grooves but it is whimpy and tends to curve as I cut and I get convex or concave sides on my bars.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In the beginning every bar you cut has to be perfect, I use to rewrap bars that even left a smudge on my plastic! I beveled all the edges and took a damp towel to all the soap to make sure they were perfect. WERE being the operative word here 

Miter box from home depot, take a bar of soap with you so you get the right size, you don't want it too big. And I use a pastry scraper. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My logs won't fit into a miter box. Well, they will but the sides don't come up high enough so I had dh make something similar out of wood with higher sides. One one end there is a slot for my straight pastry cutter and the other end the slot it a little wider to accommodate my wavy cutter. This is my first year using it and I so wish I had had him make it sooner!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitre box here as well. My bars are just about 1/4 inch higher than the box, but I can still get fairly straight with my pastry cutter.


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

in the beginning i used to cut each one measured by the width of a yardstick and then cut that into bars










now i have a deluxe cutter that my grandpa made... i can't find a picture of it but it is kinda like a giant cheese cutter. it has guitar strings stretched from side to side and i stand my block on end and cut it into about 6 slices and then cut each slice into 4 bars by hand with a knife...
here is a sketch i did in paint... my wires are straighter than this normally  unless I've tried cutting a soap with ground luffa in it


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, that's neat Amanda. If I ever get up to making a lot of soap I hope to have dh fashion a cutter using guitar strings so I can cut more than one at a time.


----------

